# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  glass pool fence spigot installation

## markmac1

Looking at diy for new pool fence to replace aluminum with glass.
I will need to dig and pour some new concrete footings for the spigots.
What i don't understand is why the install guides I have seen have the spigots being grouted in  core drilled holes in footings.
1)I was thinking that I could position spigots directly in the new footings before I add the water to the mix just like I have done for steel fence posts.
I may be missing something. 
2) If I need to grout the spigots in i was thinking of using a bit of dowel in the mix to make the hole for spiggot and then remove it when concrete is dry. No core drill required. 
I'm a bit worried that 1) will not work well and if 2) would be ok. 
Any advice appreciated.

----------


## r3nov8or

Can you post a link or picture of the spigots you will be using?

----------


## markmac1

R3 Round Core Drill Glass Spigot IN Satin Surface Stainless Steel FOR Pool Fence | eBay

----------


## r3nov8or

I wouldn't try your option 1. Quick-set concrete (add water last) isn't the job for this IMHO. 
Option 2 is feasible to save you core drilling, as long you can get the dowels out. (I guess it's not so deep to be a big concern)

----------


## lazydays

I always core drill but if it's DIY and you don't have a drill then option two maybe the go. I remember when they poured the slab for my house that they put foam where they wanted holes. When it came to using the holes they just poured petrol on it and the foam melted.
For setting the spigots you will need Bostich Hi Tech Flow Grout to set them in the hole (suggested 65mmm dia.)
Watch out for some of the newer/cheaper spigots coming in from China. They are cast, not machined. By casting they have a hollow section to save SS. Also if you try to do the screw up too tight it just spreads the spigots

----------


## David.Elliott

Wow..
Whilst fully admitting I know less than nothing about all this new fangled glass fencing and spigots...
It seems like there's not much on the spigot that goes into the hole. Certainly less that I'd be happy with..off the cuff...

----------


## r3nov8or

> Wow..
> Whilst fully admitting I know less than nothing about all this new fangled glass fencing and spigots...
> It seems like there's not much on the spigot that goes into the hole. Certainly less that I'd be happy with..off the cuff...

  I agree, and surface mounting the heavy glass with a total of 8 screws seems inadequate to me too. Tried and tested though, no doubt?

----------


## lazydays

You will be surprised how strong the bonding and strength is in the Grout. The whole structure basically becomes a part of the slab.

----------


## r3nov8or

That grout must be special. Is it sort of like chemset, but slower acting/more working time?

----------


## markmac1

thanks for advice - much appreciated.
I thought I read somewhere if you dip the dowel in petrol or something similar that the cement wouldn't stick to it
the grout oftem includes "non_shrinking" attribute in its description.

----------


## lazydays

The grout sets pretty quick but you only need to mix up a bit at a time. Cut up an old plastic milk container and shape the end like a sprout.
It costs about $40 per bag but a little goes a long way. You only need to fill the top part of the hole.....maybe about 100mm.
If you core drill through a slab you only use the thickness of the slab, anything that goes into the ground below that is a waste. When drilling thru the slab the "core" will come out with the drill. If you are drilling into a solid footing, drill the hole about 150mm deep, with an old chisel or screwdriver hit it into the side of the hole and that will break the bottom of it off and then use a pair of kitchen tongs to lift the "plug" out of the hole. Bostik Australia : Construction & Trade - Catalogue - Techflow Grout HES

----------


## lazydays

P.S...mix grout to a creamy consistency

----------


## Pulse

If you concrete the spigots direct it needs to be a strong mix. The spigots put high loads on the concrete. The grout spreads the load more and reduces the local stress on the concrete. 
Cheers Pulse  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

